# Heyoooo



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

hiya welcome


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn, my old stomping grounds. Originally from outside of Reading (farm country) but used to party at KU a little bit. Used to go to a little bar there too. i wanna say Shorty's or something. went there on my 21st. brings back some memories...

anyway, why are you going all the way to blue when bear creek is in your back yard? and for that matter your only 10 minutes off of the NE extension for all the Mts in the poconos. you could ride a different mountain everyday of the week, hehe.

and welcome aboard! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

haha farm country! you're not kiddin... that's all kutztown/reading area is haha that & amish land. i know about shorty's, i'm not 21 yet so i havn't been there but all my friends have & they enjoy it. my apartment is literally 2 blocks from that place haha. 

annyways, i know bear creek is right there.. i'm planning on working there this season... but i gotta be honest, i'm not really that huge of a fan of bear creek. except for the terrain park, i think blue is so much better. it's bigger too. but with the distance & fact that i'm a college student with not a whole lot of money lol i'll probably be going there a lot, especially if i'm working there. blue is my favorite but i'm up for checking out new mountains. i'm going to killington vermont for christmas with my family... now THAT is a mountain & i can't wait! 

and thanks  haha


----------

